# Project Runway Season 12 - all season thread - spoilers to date!



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, it's another dreaded Project Runway all-season thread. 

Once again, a modest proposal: if you are the person starting the conversation about the current week's episode, it really really really helps the people who are watching 'behind' if you put the OAD and episode title in the post title field. That gives a nice, bold delineation showing that the episode has aired.

Like so:

*"Road to the Runway Season 12" OAD 7/18/13 (8 PM)
"Sky's the Limit" episode 1201 OAD 7/18/13 (9 PM)*

And now --

LOTS of changes this season.


a WHITE runway! hooray!
viewers vote to bring back a designer from a previous season
designers manage their own budget
Tim Gunn gets to put his two cents in during the judges' deliberations
Tim has one big SAVE he can pull out during the season
judges get to see the clothes close-up after the runway show is over
viewers can vote along with the runway show live and the like/dislikes show on screen during some of the shots at the end of the episode

Did you watch the episodes yet? Discuss!


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

-They said designers have a budget for the entire season, but that didn't say what that budget is.
-Love that they get to look at the clothes up close after the runway show. I always wonder how much designers get away with because the judges only see the clothing briefly on the runway from a distance.
-Oh that poor model with wacky "sustainable" designer. Poor poor thing. I hope he relents and allows at least minimal makeup and hair. I love that the judges called him out on what he was wearing.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Tim (Not Gunn) - I dub thee Eco-*****..

Vagina Drop...I had to google that one to make sure it wasn't an obscure fashion term!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

When does it /did it start?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

last night. There will be repeat during the weekend I'm sure.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The season pass may or may not have picked it up. I will check it out tonight. And yes, they always repeat it. If not over the weekend at least just before the newest one next week.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

"Road to the Runway" was followed by the first episode.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I have to say that I am very optimistic for a very good season here. I know last year I nearly bailed because of the lack of interesting characters/designs and I see a lot of potential so far with this bunch. 

And of course more Tim is always a good thing!


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

I do like that the judges get to examine the clothes up close now - I could never understand how some of the last minute hot glue fixes ever made it through previous shows.

Ecoguy? Wish he had been sent home instead.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Watched it last night. TiVo was smart after all and recorded it! 

Loved the first episode but can't figure out how the russian guy could send a model out like that and not get sent home. Same for the guy that burnt his material. I loved that they countered that with burning the parachute caused more fumes into the air and defeated his purpose. LOL. 

It will be an interesting group and the changes are good one. I love that the judges look at the dresses afterwards. Nice.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Loved the first episode but can't figure out how the russian guy could send a model out like that and not get sent home. Same for the guy that burnt his material. I loved that they countered that with burning the parachute caused more fumes into the air and defeated his purpose. LOL.


Yeah, I thought Zac deserved major points for that comeback. :up:

I hope Designer Green lasts long enough for at least one trip to Mode where he pulls fabric from dead stock. Yes, he's annoying as crap, but I want to see what he comes up with.

(Confession: can't stay away from the remnant bin myself.  )


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I also could not believe they kept "Borat" (yes, I know he is Russian, not from Kazakhstan) - but that is my nickname for the Russian guy-with his mustache and his poor model standing there with her "vagine" - with the black bar over it....that was coo coo bananas! He can't edit himself!
Anyhoo-I like the changes. YAY for more Tim Gunn, it's about time he got invited to the "adult's table!"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I like all the changes also - except I was thinking Michael Kors was coming back for this season so that was a little disappointing.

Sustainable dude has to go - what's his name? Jeremy?

It was odd that I liked him during the road to the runway and when he and the other Milwaukee designer had that moment and she said he was a ****** I thought to myself - what's her problem - and then came the rest of the episode to realize she was right in her assessment.

I agree this season looks promising so far...


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

another change is that they don't know what designer did what piece while they go down the runway. The judges only find out after.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

tem said:


> another change is that they don't know what designer did what piece while they go down the runway. The judges only find out after.


Well, they say it's anonymous, but I am sure they could get a good idea by looking at which designer is staring most intently at the model, and/or who is holding their breath, etc etc. I am sure they try to remain impartial, but don'cha think they can get a good inkling?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

When did the season start. I don't even have this channel in my list. But for some ungodly reason I like this show. I guess I only watch it for Tim...Designerss...Make it work.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Regina said:


> Well, they say it's anonymous, but I am sure they could get a good idea by looking at which designer is staring most intently at the model, and/or who is holding their breath, etc etc. I am sure they try to remain impartial, but don'cha think they can get a good inkling?


The designers don't have very good poker faces. 

The producers have shot themselves in the foot here, because I bet they still do want those "oh my garment looked so fabulous going down the runway, I'm so happy" reaction shots.

So if the designers do learn not to give the whole show away, the producers will be screwed. 

Edited to add: since so many people have asked "when does / did it start" I have added the episode titles to the opening post.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I almost gave up last season as well. But this one does look promising.

Man is the sustainable guy the most annoying contestant ever! Yes ever! Even his high heels at the runaway annoyed the crap out of me.

Once again, as always, they eliminate the wrong person. Obviously for drama's sake. If you saw the previews for this season it pays off.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

If the designers keep the same models, how is it hidden from the judges who the designer is?? Or was that just for this first challenge?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

lalouque said:


> If the designers keep the same models, how is it hidden from the judges who the designer is?? Or was that just for this first challenge?


hmm ... good point. maybe it was just for the first challenge.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wish they could have the models walk down the runway and we not have to see OR hear the designers. I usually will just mute that whole time because it bugs me to hear them. I turn sound on again when they bring them all up on state for review.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

As with so many television shows these days, they've introduced this "interactive" crap that just clutters the screen. During the runway portion they had a yes/no voting thing in the lower left and it was blocking my view of the outfit!  I hate this interactive crap and since most TV shows have a synchronized on-line aspect, why not put that crap on the web site instead. 

Other than that, I'm enthusiastic about the changes they've introduced.

I feel so bad for eco-unicorn-designer's model. She knows she doesn't stand a chance at winning. Good for her giving him the "FU" by not doing his stupid choreography. :up:

I really liked the woman that was eliminated. 

There's no shortage of drama coming up this season. :up:  :up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

so... 
they let sustainable Jeremy who couldn't design a paper bag stay?
that feels like a producer keep to add to the drama.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

In the many seasons I have watched, the winner had nothing to do with talent and ability. (last season being the exception, although they kept others around longer for producer reasons)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

If they want the runway show to be anonymous, why not turn the button bag over to Tim, so Heidi won't know which model each designer chose?

Diamonds. <yawn> So twentieth-century.

One thing that struck me about this challenge. They have $4000 for the season. The suggested budget was $300.00. I understand how people might want to save money for later in the season, but what I don't get is why, in a challenge where your design is supposed to showcase those jewels, a designer would choose to spend only $90.

Obligatory rant: learn to sew silk charmeuse before you go on Runway or leave it at Mood. And oh, yeah, learn to use a steamer.

Use your time wisely: if you didn't go around the workroom pretending to be Tim Gunn, or spend your time having Russian hissy fits, you'd have more time to sew and/or learn to use a steamer.

Department of weird fabrics: buckram? For evening wear? Seriously? (used in men's tailoring -- also used to bind books)

Timothy's original design with the rectangle of blue fabric floating in space seemed like a luxe version of the black bar you do on a video to cover up a wardrobe malfunction. 

Do they not have enough machines to go around? Or is "somebody messed with my machine" just an excuse?

What designers would you like to see against Sandro in a tacky-off? (They'll never complain about Kayne again....)

Surprised that the judges didn't get the Josephine Baker reference. The stylist doing the hair obviously knew what the intent was.

OMG, the styling on Karen's blue dress. Those shoes, with a red carpet look? Really?

So -- what are the odds that Helen padded her resume? I hope we don't have to put up with her weepy crap all season long.

Was it Alexandria that was all "the weakest link must go!" in the green room? I had to re-run the runway show a couple of times while I was writing this message just to remember what she had done. She overspent the suggested amount, too. It seems like the producers have cast her as the ***** of the season.

I really like the change this season so that the judges get to see the designs up close, and that Tim's allowed to give his input.

The bottom three? My husband's usual battle cry is "send them all home!". It's hard to argue with him this week.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

So, I will say it. I actually thought Timothy's reverse razorback was an interesting idea. I liked the way it looked and the way it put the jewels on a velvet background - which is what he had wanted. 

The woman who broke down and cried? well she should have. That dress was a disaster. It wasn't just that it wasn't made well but it was just plain ugly. The color was not pretty, the model looked awkward walking down the runway in it. I really think she should have gone home instead of the woman that did. I mean, hers was pretty blah but not blah bad, just blah like they said - off the rack.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I think Tim Gunn might have put the final nail in Kahindo's coffin by pointing out the underneath sewing on the silk when the judges were looking closer at her dress. If he hadn't pointed that out, things might have turned out different, as they seemed surprised when they saw that. It was a good call by Tim, however, to suggest to Kahindo that she should cover the silk in the first place, though.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

2nd challenge and the divas are already on max. Nice editing on Sandro, I thought he was going to exit stage left this time.

Tim (not Gunn) design aesthetic - get crap, buff it into shiny crap.. he has a cause and is too young to know how to wrap fashion around it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> so...
> they let sustainable Jeremy who couldn't design a paper bag stay?
> that feels like a producer keep to add to the drama.


No doubt. The designer that did get eliminated was boring. Not her design.

That train wreck of a dress (Ms. Nervous Breakdown's) was worse than Jeremy's.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Oh thank gawd, the unicorn is gone!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

*Unconventional Coney Island OAD 8/1/13*



lalouque said:


> Oh thank gawd, the unicorn is gone!


I agree that his and his partner's look was God-Awful, but I think she should have gone. She took more ownership of the look. Actually, maybe both of them should have gone. Such drama!

UGH-Sandro-Paraprhrasing, since ep already deleted-'When woman listens to man, it's cool...'


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I can't wait for Sandro to go home.

Miranda, too, for that matter. Yeah, go have therapy. Maybe your therapist can help you figure out why you're such a *****.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

lalouque said:


> Oh thank gawd, the unicorn is gone!


Agreed, but Miranda's ugliness this week almost had me wishing she was the one to go instead of him. She got caught talking behind his back, and instead of immediately trying to rectify it (by apologizing, shutting up, or otherwise), she threw gas on the fire by continuing her rant to his face. Not cool.

With that said, I'm still glad that Timothy's gone, though.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> I can't wait for Sandro to go home.


Oh, and this, too!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Timothy needs therapy stat.

I would have sent them both packing.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually thought in those final moments that they would send both of them packing.

The pairing of those two seemed fixed.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Timothy needs therapy stat.
> 
> I would have sent them both packing.


I think Miranda needs some too.

Who the heck wants to work with a woman like that. Nasty.

I wish that had sent both of them out.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Well, so long Sandro. Don't let the door hit ya in the ass on the way out.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

In regard to Sandro...to quote the SNL Church Lady: "Well, isn't that SPE-CIAL?!"


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Sandro displays the same attitude I hate (and wretched taste in costumes) from a lot of Russian figure skaters. I'm so glad he's gone. 

I really liked the top three looks. And isn't Jesse Tyler Ferguson a total sweetheart?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Sandro displays the same attitude I hate (and wretched taste in costumes) from a lot of Russian figure skaters. I'm so glad he's gone.
> 
> I really liked the top three looks. And isn't Jesse Tyler Ferguson a total sweetheart?


Yes, I LOVE JTF :up::up::up: I follow him on FB and he is a DOLL! His husband (I think they are married now) is a cutie too!  Anyway, this is the first time I have teared up during PR since Mondo announced his HIV (+) status on the runway .... such a sweet moment  ...then when his BF proposed to him as well, I just teared up all over again! Too precious! I hope Heidi does come to the wedding...she said she'd be a bridesmaid, did she not? 

And yes, the top 3 looks were darling. I hate the "everyone gets a trophy" mentality of today, but was aaaaaaalmost wishing for co-winners, the winning look and the party dress. Both so fresh and new, inventive, showed lots of work without being overworked, beautifully made and would sell too.

Man, oh, man, so true what was said-the bottom 3 got super-lucky when Sandro "left" (as did Helen with her immunity) .. UGH! What a baby! So many would love to take your place...I can't believe you left, dude! 

JTF was so nice to everyone, he couldn't find it in himself to be mean...seriously, what a sweetheart...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i am amused sometime when they announce the top and bottom 3 - more often than not i assume one of the top 3 is one of the bottom

this week i was certain the party dress was in the bottom
the dress itself was fine the bow tie neck plate was awful

i found the grandmother's passing disingenuous when he said it was _actually_ his _partner's_ grandmother
hmmmm yeah i guess?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> this week i was certain the party dress was in the bottom
> the dress itself was fine the bow tie neck plate was awful


You would rate dom's dress over Alexander's look? If dom is in the bottom, which other looks would you have put in the bottom three with her?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I would have made Dom's look safe 
- not saying I think it should be in the bottom - 
Alexander's was just as bad.

I would not have had Jeremy in the bottom 
- yes it's old fashioned but it was impeccably made.

Karen and Justin's were pretty bad

i admit i am doing none of this from memory 
- i had to go look at them... (and there are still too many for me to remember their names)

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-12/rate-the-runway/episode-4#id=1


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bleeping bleepity bleep COMCAST had a cable outage right in the middle of the runway show! 

  

I wish Ken could come get all pissy on their incompetent asses. 

WTF was Sue thinking to buy drapes for an unconventional materials challenge? Hello, it's fabric! 

Using all wallpaper and nothing else is really coasting too, as far as I'm concerned. I still remember the unconventional materials challenge where the designers used the cars for the material source, and there was that stunning look made out of the seatbelt webbing.

I was all ready to hear the judges rip the designers a new one, just like Tim did -- but NOOOOO. Thanks to Comcast, I'll have to wait for a repeat. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I dunno this season seems to have a nutjob of the week.

Ken. 
What a petulant immature unpleasant person.
Don't even look at me? Guuuuurrrrrrrl. Duct tape?
You should have been sent packing also.

I was watching and making fun of Jeremy's "I might just win" mantra - - - until he won that is.

I think Bradon's was the winning design of the night.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno this season seems to have a nutjob of the week.
> 
> Ken.
> What a petulant immature unpleasant person.
> ...


OMG-Ken was so negative about everything....dude, no one really enjoys a team challenge, but they make the best of it..or they fail...I was so hoping they would send him packing as well.

Then the previews from next week:



Spoiler



Ken: I don't like being outside! DUDE! STOP BEING SO NEGATIVE ABOUT EVERYTHING!!!!!!!



I did like Jeremy's look...worst to first, baby! Good for him! But he did get lucky with his team.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

This was just crazy.

I don't remember but did Tim give the regular speech in the beginning about NOT using traditional material like shower curtains and such? I know he has in the past. 

Kudos to the team that, even though they did use place mats, they also used FOOD!!!! that was awesome. Black rice and berries for the red color. All three should have won.

I was thinking both ken and the girl that didn't sew should have gone home. 

I confess though I fell asleep - believe it or not in the middle of the judges critiques of the bad team. I am guessing tall girl with wild hair was sent home.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I think Bradon's was the winning design of the night.


Ditto. I understand why the judges went crazy for the winning team's look, because of the use of materials, but that gown was stunning.

IMHO Ken gets a pass for his attitude in this episode. Did no one else hear Sue's snarky comment after the team was announced?

"Ken, you gonna be our chauffeur?"

  

I was so gobsmacked, I didn't hear what else anybody said for a good thirty seconds. I had to pause the TiVo and run it back to catch what I had missed while my mind was all caught up in _oh no she di'int!_

Alexandria has also had her ***** moments this season, so really, I can't blame Ken one bit for being upset he was stuck on that team. Yes, he was a sulky baby about it, but if I had been shut out of the fabric choices and the design process all day long, I would be pretty pissed, too.

P.S. I've been wondering all season if Sandro has bi-polar disorder. After last night's sendoff, even more so.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> IMHO Ken gets a pass for his attitude in this episode.
> 
> ...but if I had been shut out of the fabric choices and the design process all day long


he wasn't shut out of *anything* he refused to participate in the collaboration _including_ the fabric choices and design process

there is NO pass for that attitude / chip on his shoulder

it was perhaps the most vile demonstration of arrogant self importance on a reality show since Phi Phi O'Hara on Ru Paul's Drag Race a couple of years ago


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno this season seems to have a nutjob of the week.
> 
> Ken.
> What a petulant immature unpleasant person.
> ...


This^.

When he said "I'm not dressing no 40 year old woman!" I asked my cat "Does he even know how old Heidi is?"

What a pissy little spoiled, ****wad baby.

He needs smacked right in the head and made to sit in a corner.
With no dinner.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I cried.

And Tim used his save!
Can't say I have loved any of Justin's designs, but the moment felt right for the save emotionally, so yay that.

Personally I liked the trees at midnight dress best because it was subtle. Could have done without the leather at the bottom, though.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Except that Tim seemed to make the save based on feeling sorry for Justin rather than disagreeing with the judges. Justin is clearly a very nice guy but I haven't seen anything amazing from him that would justify a save at this point.

The only ones who have done it for me this season are Dom, Kate and Jeremy. I think Jeremy is clearly the favorite to win, although Kate would not surprise me.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Dom was robbed. And this week was not the first time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Except that Tim seemed to make the save based on feeling sorry for Justin rather than disagreeing with the judges. Justin is clearly a very nice guy but I haven't seen anything amazing from him that would justify a save at this point.


Tim seems to be feeling responsible for some of the instances where the designers shoot themselves in the foot after his critiques.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Except that Tim seemed to make the save based on feeling sorry for Justin rather than disagreeing with the judges.


I agree and if one of the really good designers has a bad week it could come back to haunt him.



Bob Coxner said:


> The only ones who have done it for me this season are Dom, Kate and Jeremy. I think Jeremy is clearly the favorite to win.


I disagree - and surprised you left out Braedon - who I think is clearly the favorite to win. Dom has been surprising me as the show goes along. Kate has been doing great.

I wouldn't even put Jeremy in the top 3 and wish he would stop playing the emotion card.

I did think it was funny during the runway show how almost every single designer said - I'm going to win this week!

The look on Ken's face during Alexandria's critique and win? PRICELESS!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Soooo happy for Alexandria-worst to first, baby! :up:

Sooo hoping Ken would go home for that awful piece of crap-WTF was he thinking? It looked like a hideous Christmas elf outfit for someone to wear at the mall at a Santa's Village or something....YUK! :down::down:

I have liked Justin since his first interview where he said that if the workroom got too loud, he'd just turn down his hearing aid-LOL!  I LOVE people who have a good sense of humor about themselves 

Agree with what others have said, though-not sure if he quite deserved the save...I think Tim felt bad...well, so I guess 2 people go home next week? Or is there an extra week?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Regina said:


> well, so I guess 2 people go home next week? Or is there an extra week?


Interesting scenario, isn't it? There is precedent for sending an extra person home next week.

We'll have to see what happens, especially because people know now there's no more 'safety net'.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

The Tim Gunn save has been a part of this season from the beginning, so I assume the producers already had planned that one week there won't be an elimination when they timed out the season. I don't think there will be a double elimination because Tim used his save (although I was hoping it would happen the previous week when Ken was on the bottom with Sue).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I agree and if one of the really good designers has a bad week it could come back to haunt him.
> 
> I disagree - and surprised you left out Braedon - who I think is clearly the favorite to win. Dom has been surprising me as the show goes along. Kate has been doing great.
> 
> ...


Bradon has been good but he seemed to come undone this week.

I guess I did my top 3 off the top of my head. I decided to check the PR website and look at all the designs so far. Jeremy is solid but not very adventuresome. I think I've been mostly impressed with his construction and always presenting a finished garment. The only time he was on the bottom I thought it was a really nice outfit and disagreed with the judges.

I'll move Dom up to #1 on my list. Her portfolio for those (like me) who can't remember all of them. http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-12/designer-portfolios?designer=4

Kate: http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-12/designer-portfolios?designer=10

Bradon: http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-12/designer-portfolios?designer=3


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

what? no comments?

well that was like alternate-Project Runway.

Braedon and Jeremy in the bottom and sassy gay guy with chip on his shoulder in the top 3.

not that i disagree - - -

all i kept thinking was that if Braedon was sent home Tim Gunn wouldn't have been happy he used his save last week.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, I agreed with who was sent home. "where's the eggnog" Right on!!!

I was not really happy about the winner. I mean, geesh, a well made black dress. I didn't like the jacket thingie at all. But then I guess that's why I am not a fashion designer. I guess they saw things about it that I didn't.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I keep hearing that this is one of the most talented groups of designers in the history of the show, but I'm not feeling it after this episode. And I say this as someone who can never find shoes, so I'm used to buying the shoes first and then building the outfit to go with them.

On the other hand, can you blame the designers for coming up with boring designs, when the challenges have been so badly done? Isn't this the second "take some accessory and let it inspire your design" challenge they've done this season?

We had a group of people who pulled black shoes and did black designs. We had another group who pulled colored shoes and then slavishly copied the colors or other design elements from the shoes.

Then we had Kate -- who pulled an insanely interesting pair of shoes -- and showed them with a boring design that hid the shoes! 

Looking at the photos on the website again, I would give Justin the nod for the best overall look. His design is strong enough to stand by itself with plainer shoes, but because it is all in black, it lets the shoes take the spotlight. But what do I know?

I didn't like Alexandria's dress at all. Sloppy shoes, sloppy dress. I get the whole soft vs. hard concept, but the execution was horrendo. I had her in the bottom three.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

It made me sick to watch the judges raving about an outfit that looked like brown rags and prosthetic legs. I bet you know which one I mean. Are the judges blind? They keep declaring the worst outfit to be the winner.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

*Having a Field Day OAD 9/5/13*

Oooh...Ken was scuuuuuuuurreed.........I guess they kept him because he is good tee-vee....geez-is he bi-polar too?

Helen's jacket was super-cool-good for her-is this the first time someone with immunity has won the next challenge? 

Nice to see Michael Kors back-loved it when he got all giggly with Nina-ahh, fond memories!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't find psycho bullies very enjoyable TV. 
I was very happy when Helen went looking for the producers to shut him down.
I would not have been as forgiving. Hug it out? I don't think so.

LOVE Michael Kors.

The challenge? 
Not so much - too much promo for Heidi's NB line.
I guess active wear is viable as a design challenge - - - but still pretty boring.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Heidi was looking really good out on that sports field. So much better without all the "high fashion" makeup and attire. 

Tim Gund... not so much in the zebra stripes. 

I liked both jackets that were in the top, but was surprised which one won. But I've already confirmed to myself that I know zippo about fashion. 

Finally they went to the runway show without announcing for the 100th time that "this is an anonymous show" and "Tim Gund is observing". :up:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Gun*n*.
Tim _Gunn_.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

He's NOT a teddy bear???


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jradosh said:


> He's NOT a teddy bear???


YES, HE IS! 

But yes, it is Tim GUNN! And we love him! :up::up:

I do think the reason Helen won is because Nina went COO COO BANANAS for her look. Nina doesn't do that often. Also, did you hear the judges' comments when they were looking at the clothes after the judging? Something to the effect of how cost-effective it could be to make, etc...like it or not, fashion is about $$ too!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been so disappointed with this season. I keep watching yes, but it still is frustrating when I don't like who wins and don't care who loses.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

I tend to care who loses, because the best is usually on the firing line.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I {heart} Tim Gunn

Tim Gunn on Larry King (free Hulu)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

tlrowley said:


> I {heart} Tim Gunn
> 
> Tim Gunn on Larry King (free Hulu)


Care to elaborate for those of us who have lousy bandwidth? What parts of the interview were especially heart-worthy for you?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ah, the print challenge.

I'm beginning to see why it is that I go to the store and see tons of prints that I don't like. Apparently a lot of designers don't work with prints, and people who design prints do so without thinking of how the prints might fall on the body once the garment is made up. 

What was he thinking? Alexander. The print was interesting as artwork, but then he made it up into a garment. OMG.

What was he thinking? Justin. Dude, why on earth would you revisit a design that you got eliminated on before, and why, in the challenge designed to show off your print, do you use so little of it?

What was she thinking? Oh, yeah, Kate, when I think of computer code, I think of gored skirts with a bunch of floopy ruffly bits sticking out. Not. And you know the design and styling is bad when it makes the model look pudgy.

What was she thinking? Alexandria manages to turn out revolting looks each week, and skim by, simply because her fellow designers are shooting themselves in the foot so hard.

How many times do I have to watch the same look go down the runway? Some crappy little jacket that looks like I sewed it, some shapeless white top, and some abomination of a skirt. I'm starting to think "hey, I could do better than that". And you don't want that, really you don't.

My husband says "send them all home" every week, and after this week's runway show, I just want to send the bottom four home and send Dom, Braden, and Helen to Fashion Week, and be done with this stupid season.

Really disappointed that Kate shot herself in the foot. Like, with a bazooka.

And Lifetime is running ads for the next season of Project Runway All-Stars. I wish they'd leave more of a gap in between the two shows. I had cablecard problems and I missed several seasons of PR. I have the DVD sets, but I haven't had time to watch them because I don't want to be watching two different seasons at the same time.

I suppose the next season of All-Stars should get talked about in a new thread, but if anyone wants to peek, the cast list, judges, and mentor are discussed in this article from The Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought Alexandria's look was so clearly the worst. Looked like a homeless person wrapped rags around their body.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

There was not one single solitary design that I liked _even a little bit_.
If it wasn't for Tim I'd have bailed on this season long ago.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't agree with Kate's elimination over Alexandria and Justin.

The look was bad but not worse than those 2. 

I had her pegged for top 4. :down:


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Can I just say that in almost every episode I laugh the first time Tim is shown? Some of the combinations he comes up with are just hideous. No lie, if you saw a guy wearing a plaid shirt, polka dotted bow tie and a striped wool blazer you'd probably throw a quarter in his cup. Because it's Tim Gunn, it's high fashion.

The "Emporer has no clothes" has come to life. Lucky Tim is so likable.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I didn't agree with Kate's elimination over Alexandria and Justin.
> 
> The look was bad but not worse than those 2.
> 
> I had her pegged for top 4. :down:


I was thinking all three should have gone.

I do think Alexandria's was the worst. Couldn't believe when she was "safe" first. That was a mess.

For Kate, the pattern really had nothing to do with the theme and it was lost much more than even Justin's was.

I was expecting them to take Justin's and cut the bottom half of it off.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> *Can I just say* that in almost every episode I laugh the first time Tim is shown?


I see what you did there.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> There was not one single solitary design that I liked _even a little bit_.
> If it wasn't for Tim I'd have bailed on this season long ago.


I can't blame you. The number of times I've thought "I wish I had the right body type to wear that look" has been painfully low this season.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Kate's whole "binary code" think made no sense. What she should have done is some sort of design that looked solid from a distance but up close it was all ones and zeroes.

I'm bummed she blew it. She was in the top 6 weeks w/ one win and had never been in the bottom. I thought she, Helen, Dom and Brandon were locks for fashion week. Now, either Alexandria (3 top 3,1 win, 3 botom) or Justin (1 top, 3 bottom, saved) might make it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

If there has ever been an argument to have a smaller contingent at Fashion Week, this season is it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

*10/3 Avant garde challenge*

Once again, I didn't understand how Alexandria work was any good. It looked like the same old hot mess it always is. Black, torn up and ugly. I did like her remake though.

Loved everyone else's stuff and would have been tough to decide. The orange dress was something like what we had seen before but it was different for that designer I think. Branden and Justin's I really liked...both the avant garde and the remakes.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Loved the idea of re-working the "losing" looks. They all looked great-and I will admit I teared up when Justin took his own look back. Good for him! It looked great! 

Helen seems to freak out then pull it together-maybe she's not cut out for the stress of high fashion...

Alexandria-UGH-that was a costume! 

Justin-he has steadily improved throughout the competition, and I agree with the judges, the avant-garde look was his best yet!

Very proud of Braden and Dom, they were early picks for me and I am super psyched to see what they come up with ...

Next week will be interesting!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Once again, I didn't understand how Alexandria work was any good. It looked like the same old hot mess it always is. Black, torn up and ugly. I did like her remake though.


There was an episode of _Say Yes to the Dress_ (the wedding-dress shopping show on TLC) a while ago where one of the brides brought a gay best friend who didn't like lace. She would come out onto the runway showing off a dress and the guy would say "It's lace." in this "oh it's nasty" tone of voice. It sort of became an earworm with me -- when I see lace dresses I don't like, I say "ugh, it's lace" just the same way.

Alexandria's work this season is pushing me very hard towards seeing black stuff and thinking "it's black" in that same inner voice. I have a lot of black in my wardrobe (some because I like it, but a lot of the time, through necessity, because the other color choices won't work for me), but I'm getting really sick of Alexandra doing nothing else. I don't know why the judges haven't called her on it, the same way they did about Ven doing his rose over and over. It's a cheap trick to hide the messiness of your design and construction (fortunately with the new segment where the judges get a closer look after the runway, the show has closed that loophole).



betts4 said:


> Loved everyone else's stuff and would have been tough to decide. The orange dress was something like what we had seen before but it was different for that designer I think. Branden and Justin's I really liked...both the avant garde and the remakes.


So what do we think about Tim strong-arming Helen into ditching her black cape / cocoon? I wonder what the judges would have thought if her model had worn it on the pass down the runway, then shed it for at the end, and showed off the orange dress on the way back? I understand Tim's concern, but it was the avant-garde challenge!

I would have liked to have seen the garment in motion.

I also liked the challenge to re-make the losing looks. One problem I had with Helen's garment is that it was simply a remake of shapes which she has already shown us multiple times over the course of the season.

Contrast that with Bradon's remake, which stayed true to the lines of the original designer's work.

Good for Justin, for showing that he can take a note. He finally got the chance to show the judges he can turn out a cute shorter dress.

I agree with Regina (and with the judges). Bradon and Dom were early standouts, so it's no surprise they were put through to Fashion week. I was expecting the #3 slot to be a contest between Kate and Helen. 

Nina was not the only one to pick up on the fact that no one else picked Alexandria for the "person I'd like to go to Fashion Week" with. And I don't think it was for a "vote the strongest person off the island" reason, either.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> So what do we think about Tim strong-arming Helen into ditching her black cape / cocoon?


well i understand his WTF moment with it but you are right - she ditched her avant garde look when she probably shouldn't have.

i think the 3 of them battling out for it seemed about right.

i still think Kate should have been in the top 3 with Dom and Braden. in fact, when all those losing designs were shown i thought for a moment they were all coming back to compete for a spot and immediately thought Kate would get it and now i get it - only... that didn't happen.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it should have been Kate not Alexandria in the battle for top 3. 

murgatroyd, I get what you are saying about black dresses, but that's not what I feel Alexandria is turning out. She is putting out not JUST a black dress but at least twice now it has been a black dress with shredded edges and sort of just hanging on to the form, not seeming to fit and yet the judges go all crazy about it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> murgatroyd, I get what you are saying about black dresses, but that's not what I feel Alexandria is turning out. She is putting out not JUST a black dress but at least twice now it has been a black dress with shredded edges and sort of just hanging on to the form, not seeming to fit and yet the judges go all crazy about it.


I didn't link to all the photos from the Project Runway site, but you can see all the designers' Rate The Runway photos, starting here:

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-12/rate-the-runway/episode-1#id=1

Alexandra has sent a LOT of neutrals down the runway. She's also done a lot of really messy looks.

We don't have access to the judges' numbers, but we can look at the fan votes.

The ratings legend: 1 = Poor, 2 = Okay, 3 = Good 4 = Great, 5 = Awesome.

The lame garment descriptions are mine. 


 close-fitting dress, blue with black details and cutouts / Overall Rating: 2.58 (Total votes: 8758)
messy black V-neck gown / Overall Rating: 3.09 (Total votes: 7671)
 (team with Dom) blue Japanese character dress /
Overall Rating: 3.76 (Total votes: 6102)
sloppy cream halter top and sloppy skirt w/asymetrical hem (tie accents on halter top) / Overall Rating: 2.63 (Total votes: 5903)
V-neck top from silver placemats and black skirt /
Overall Rating: 2.05 (Total votes: 4883)
grey jacket and cream droopy diaper pants / Overall Rating: 2.6 (Total votes: 5623)
gladiator sandals and black rag dress / Overall Rating: 3.14 (Total votes: 5076)
(sportswear challenge) black funnel-neck jacket and knee-length shorts/leggings / Overall Rating: 1.48
(Total votes: 4187)
blue/burgundy/black plaid? dress with asymetric hemline and lopsided hybrid square-V-neck bodice / Overall Rating: 1.65 (Total votes: 5515)
interview look sloppy black jacket, white top, short skirt w/ dark print / Overall Rating: 1.91 (Total votes: 4148)
messy white top, black raggy short top, neutral-print skirt with raggy black trim (the "homeless person wrapped in a newspaper" skirt) / Overall Rating: 1.24
(Total votes: 4986) 
 look 1 -- black butterfly dress / Overall Rating: 2.32
(Total votes: 2208); look 2 -- rework of Sue's plaid pants -- plaid pants, dark top, white vest painted with black / 
Overall Rating: 2.12 (Total votes: 2115)

Out of 13 looks, three of them are rated 3 or higher, and one of those was a team challenge with Dom. The rest are in the 1s and 2s. If we translated that to school letter grades, her work is rarely above a D+.

Contrast the fan votes for Justin's looks:

Overall Rating: 3.2 (Total votes: 8285)
Overall Rating: 3.41 (Total votes: 7416)
[team: Justin & Alexander] Overall Rating: 1.51
(Total votes: 6077)
Overall Rating: 2.46 (Total votes: 5608
Overall Rating: 2.26 (Total votes: 4702)
Overall Rating: 2.24 (Total votes: 5273) [elimination / Tim Gunn's save]
Overall Rating: 3.11 (Total votes: 4898)
Overall Rating: 2.96 (Total votes: 3869)
Overall Rating: 3.12 (Total votes: 5123)
Overall Rating: 3.99 (Total votes: 4099) [real person challenge / signature dress]
Overall Rating: 2.69 (Total votes: 4646)
butterfly dress: Overall Rating: 3.65 (Total votes: 2012) / rework of elimination dress Overall Rating: 3.65
(Total votes: 2012)


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

First of all, Tim was in my city and I didn't somehow SENSE he was here and stalk him???? Darn it, I missed my opportunity! 

I think they called it right to eliminate Helen. Especially when they showed her work up close with all the details. And I wasn't surprised to see her struggle. I think she needed the structure of having a "challenge" to meet instead of being totally open ended in what she can do.

I still totally do NOT understand why Heidi (and other judges) are in love with Alexandria's work. It all looks so sloppy and has zero color. And those "hats" with the feathers.... does not compute with me. On a different note, how much is she going to charge for those dolls that the kids created??? Those were FANTASTIC!

Looking forward to the final runway! I really love Justin's collection, but have my doubts if he can top Dom or Bradon.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

lalouque said:


> First of all, Tim was in my city and I didn't somehow SENSE he was here and stalk him???? Darn it, I missed my opportunity!
> 
> I think they called it right to eliminate Helen. Especially when they showed her work up close with all the details. And I wasn't surprised to see her struggle. I think she needed the structure of having a "challenge" to meet instead of being totally open ended in what she can do.
> 
> ...


Ditto ditto and ditto on this post. Well not the part about him being in my city, but the rest.

I loved Justin's 3 pieces. I wasn't crazy about Alexandria's. But OMG what the heck was that last thing that Helen sent out? The woman couldn't move. I wonder if she had done something else to the arms she may have had a better chance? I was wincing as I watched that model walk down the runway.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lalouque said:


> I still totally do NOT understand why Heidi (and other judges) are in love with Alexandria's work. It all looks so sloppy and has zero color.


I just don't get it. She's been turning out monochromatic rags all season long. What is there to like?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I also agree with Helen going home and I think Justin really did better than I thought he was capable of...

I actually do get Alexandria's stuff - I just think it's kindof boring in comparison - as the judges said no wow factor for a runway. Compared to what she did during the competition with not much time, the stuff she put out seemed to be well made. Still way boring but well made.

Not to mention she has the personality of a wet sponge.

I would have been fine with a Bradon/Dom/Justin finale (although I _STILL_ think Kate was robbed) - Alex being there doesn't make a difference one way or the other, she will never win.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

Justin will never win, either. He's been pumping out some great stuff all season, but the judges slam it every time. I'm not convinced they take him seriously.

Alexandria should have been let go two weeks ago. Justin earned his victory, and the judges robbed him of it by making him compete twice for the same thing, just because they didn't want to let him win.

I know who will win because of a SPOILER. If you want to know, look at which of them is shown in the commercial for the next All Stars. They started running the commercial a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

LordXenophon said:


> I know who will win because of a SPOILER. If you want to know, look at which of them is shown in the commercial for the next All Stars.


Without revealing any names...
How do you know they won? PR All Stars is not all winners it's past contestants and I somehow or other doubt they would call out the current season winner in a commercial...
although dumber things have happened...

I was once watching another competition show where they showed a commercial for the next episode before the final segment thereby revealing who got eliminated before airing it. Dumb.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

When shows collide!

There's an episode of _What Not to Wear_ with a tallish lanky blonde who used to be a Mennonite. Her wardrobe is entirely neutrals -- khaki pants, white shirts, etc. Black pants. Beige skirt. The only color showing in her secret footage is a pair of medium-wash blue jeans.

With a little wibbly-wobbly-timey-wimey handwaving, Wanda the uber-plain family therapist, pre-makeover, could be Alexandria's secret muse.

P.S. how long will it be before Helen shows up on All-Stars?


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

The All Stars are losers from previous seasons, so the person in the commercial did not win.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

and the winner is...

speaking in tongues in case anyone hasn't watched yet 

no big surprise except for the order of who went and the final 2

i guess it made sense but whiny OCD cry baby much?
oy...

my front runner messed up and i agreed with what Nina said about that person



LordXenophon said:


> The All Stars are losers from previous seasons, so the person in the commercial did not win.


I am pretty sure they have had at least one past season winner. Haven't they? Either way every time I saw a commercial for all stars I muted my audio, closed my eyes and fast forwarded - LOL


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

*Them:*- "So Toni- why should _you_ win Project Runway?"

*Me:*- "I would never presume to say I want it more than anyone else. We all want it very badly- everyone involved this season came here with a fire and wanted to walk away as the winner.

I would also never say that I worked harder than anyone else- you don't get here without working hard. We have all faced challenges and sacrificed other things in order to get to this stage in the competition.

What I _would_ say is that I have presented a collection worthy of winning Project Runway. I have designed clothing that has my own stamp on it- clothes that are undeniably my design. I have designed garments that are marketable, that can be mass produced economically, and that many different types of women will buy. 
My designs are young and edgy and yet timeless, and they are thoughtfully designed and all have featured impeccable construction.

That is why I should win Project Runway."

IMO anything more is drama llama BS.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hoo, boy, major drama drama drama.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The reunion show just solidifies how much I love Tim Gunn - not only calling BS but the "I hate to put a hole in your ego" was worth the entire thing. Some of those contestants are downright delusional. Proves why mean bitter people should stay off Twitter.


----------

